# Baby coonlets having a cuddle :)



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

So even though Aslan thinks it is great to beat his sister, Azure, up....He obviously thinks she is a wee bit nice to cuddle as well 



















Edited to add...

They both have a soft spot for my little girl too! Lovely natured babies


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's very sweet


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are adorable and I am sooooooo jelous, can I have them please?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Cutest babies


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> They are adorable and I am sooooooo jelous, can I have them please?


As you can see from the pictures I have now added in to the post...Not only I, but someone else would miss them too much!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The cats are gorgeous....but it is SO heart warming to see your little girl snuggled up with them, brings a tear to my eye!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful Pics of absolutely gorgeous kittens and small humans too :thumbup:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Really beautiful photos! It's so sweet! Heart's gone all melty now.


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,
Thank you for all the lovely compliments!
They aren't always that quiet mind (including the little madam!)


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: have you taken there batteries out Tango is hardly ever still :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww they are gorgeous. Them with your little one reminds me of how my old 2 cats were when my daughter was growing up, brings back happy memories


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Such adorable pics and babies, all of them!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

They are gorgeous...love the pictures of them with your little girl...so sweet


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

lovely pics


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind comments.

DB, as I read that reply the pair of them were tearing round and round the living room then up to the top of the ceiling cat tree and back down again. Don't let these pics fool you lol When they do stop for 5 minutes for a rest, that is the only time I can get a picture!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh wow, they are two gorgeous cats!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

_Can you actually say 'Baby Coonlets' without having the race relations officer banging your front door down in moral outrage?_ :confused1:


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Zaros said:


> _Can you actually say 'Baby Coonlets' without having the race relations officer banging your front door down in moral outrage?_ :confused1:


LOL What for? For calling a breed of cat by it's breed name...a Maine Coon. I would tell them that they need to look further than me if that's the case! :scared:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful cats, lovely pictures,
love the one with your little daughter, so sweet,
michelle x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what beautiful pictures of gorgeous cats and a very cute little girl,


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww stunning :laugh:


----------

